# Transportation need



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

Hello goat lovers,is anyone going through new Mexico or can anyone deliver a goat for me?I recently purchased a doeling from prairie wood ranch but I'm in fort worth Tx so I need someone to deliver.iv been having some trouble finding someone so thought I'd try here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck getting your goat home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Facebook has transport areas.


----------

